# Window seat venting



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I am going to build a window seat and I'll need to modify/extend the vent that is located below the window on the floor. What do people typically do there? Extend it straight up to the window? Move it to the foot of the new seat? Both??

Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Move it out to the front of the seat, maybe with a floor register, or offset it to one side or the other, it depends on how much throw you need in the area. Floor registers always throw better in my opinion.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Move it out to the front of the seat, maybe with a floor register, or offset it to one side or the other, it depends on how much throw you need in the area. Floor registers always throw better in my opinion.


That's what I'd like to do. Just run it out of the floor in front of the seat. Just curious to know how 'cold' the seat may be next to the window when it's 10 below zero and the heat register is between you and the window? Have you ever seen a dual register in this case?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it would be cool to try to make a main duct as everyone suggested, with a kind of offshoot, using the seat as a makeshift duck (heating the seat) and a smaller register on the top to take care of the cold spot. It's just a thought and I don't know it the house has central A/C which would cause a condensation issue. 

I've never tried it and I'm kinda thinking out loud.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The last one I built, I constructed a box on the inside of the seat. The bottom is open and fits over the vent opening in the floor. I cut a piece of sheet metal to arch from the back of the opening to the front top of the box. Air flows nicely from it.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I think it would be cool to try to make a main duct as everyone suggested, with a kind of offshoot, using the seat as a makeshift duck (heating the seat) and a smaller register on the top to take care of the cold spot. It's just a thought and I don't know it the house has central A/C which would cause a condensation issue.
> 
> I've never tried it and I'm kinda thinking out loud.


House has AC. That's why I want to duct inside the seat. I'd like to have a split duct if I could ...or would that be too goofy. One vent coming out near the window and the other coming out the floor in front of the seat. Just want to eliminate a cold spot at the window seat (or a hot spot).


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Robie said:


> The last one I built, I constructed a box on the inside of the seat. The bottom is open and fits over the vent opening in the floor. I cut a piece of sheet metal to arch from the back of the opening to the front top of the box. Air flows nicely from it.
> 
> View attachment 6314


Nice idea. I just replied that no ducting would be an issue for me. Why did you choose to have the duct face outward instead of upward from the floor? I'd be afraid that cool air would get to the top of the room.


----------

